# fish carcasses



## sharkfetching27 (Apr 15, 2012)

i know it can be a pain to get rid of the fish carcass after a long day of fishing. i am a shark fisherman but i always have a hard time getting bait so if anybody wants someone to get rid of it for them PM me and i will be happy to come get it


----------

